# Don't feel so bad about NE weather



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

Swiss resorts in uphill battle over no snow, franc
By Caroline Copley
ZURICH | Tue Nov 29, 2011 6:06pm EST

...
(Reuters) - Armed with snow canons and cut-price hotel deals some of Switzerland's ski resorts, already beleaguered by the strong Swiss franc, are grappling with another obstacle -- no snow.

A dry November has forced several ski resorts to push back the start of the season, the latest in a string of bad news for hoteliers who have struggled to fill beds as the soaring Swiss franc deters foreign holidaymakers.

Not to be disheartened, Davos-Klosters nestled in eastern Switzerland employed no less than 250 snow canons to get pistes ready for the season start -- a week later than scheduled.

Some 3,000 winter sport enthusiasts trekked to the resort lying 1,560 meters (yards) above sea level last weekend to slide down the 6 km (3.728 miles) of pistes made from artificial snow, long white stretches on an otherwise brown and green landscape.
...
To lure price-conscious skiers and stop locals from straying to slopes over the border, Davos is offering free lift passes to those who book an overnight stay between now and Christmas.
...
This is just one initiative as part of the project 'Franc-ly Switzerland' run by the tourist board, which aims to sell the country, a favorite winter haunt of the rich and royalty, as an affordable destination.

Other measures include 10 percent off ski holidays, 2-for-1 lift passes, as well as discounted ski lessons and ski hire.
...

Source:  Reuters


----------



## skiberg (Nov 30, 2011)

Most forecasts were for a snowy November in the Alps. No-one predicted this warm of a Nov. The weather they are having now wasn't supposed to come until March/ April when they were predicting a very early and warm spring. I hope this means they got the forecast backwards as I'm going to Val Thorens in early april. Just goes to show how tough it still is to forecast one-three months out.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2011)

We've started out on the same boat skiberg.....hope everything turns...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 9, 2011)

I read a long term forecast that predicted a cold and snowy start to our season...uh..yeah..


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2011)

Euros shooting over here...once/IF good snow shows up...sure would help keep operators over here in the black.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2011)

They are getting snow now.

Les Diableretsin Switzerland reports 39" new.  

From an Ipad app.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2011)

Even the ski areas of Scotland are getting some snow love right now.  I read an article yesterday where a STRONG storm just slammed into the British Isles, with wind gusts on the summits of a few mountains in Scotland topping 160mph!


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Even the ski areas of Scotland are getting some snow love right now.  I read an article yesterday where a STRONG storm just slammed into the British Isles, with wind gusts on the summits of a few mountains in Scotland topping 160mph!




Wow that's Mt. Washingtonesque winds.


----------

